# Does anyone make this?



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am looking for a Dirac processor that takes a HDMI input, and outputs with fiber optic for each channel or analog for each channel. You may ask why...for active speakers, and eliminating a DtoA conversion.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’m going to say no. On their website, Dirac lists only miniDSP as making stand-alone processors, and none of them have an HDMI input. The only digital -> analog model they offer has SPDIF or optical inputs.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

ellisr63 said:


> I am looking for a Dirac processor that takes a HDMI input, and outputs with fiber optic for each channel or analog for each channel. You may ask why...for active speakers, and eliminating a DtoA conversion.


Why ask why, drink Bud Dry.
I'm going to disagree with Wayne because I can...and say maybe.:wink2:
Dirac HDMI in>out processor feeding a HDMI in>analog 8ch out 
Should work....?

cheers


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

ajinfla said:


> Why ask why, drink Bud Dry.
> I'm going to disagree with Wayne because I can...and say maybe.:wink2:
> Dirac HDMI in>out processor feeding a HDMI in>analog 8ch out
> Should work....?
> ...


Thanks, that will work, but ideally I would like a optical for each output.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Oh sure, now we shift the goalpost :smile:
Don't know of any HDMI>mch optical out.
But then again I don't know of any evidence to support audible degradation after 2 conversions. 20, maybe, but not 2...which I demo with regularly.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

ajinfla said:


> Oh sure, now we shift the goalpost :smile:
> Don't know of any HDMI>mch optical out.
> But then again I don't know of any evidence to support audible degradation after 2 conversions. 20, maybe, but not 2...which I demo with regularly.


Hehe... One reason for optical is no degradation with length. With active speakers they could be up to 50' lengths for the rear surrounds...if I put the rack in the center of the front wall, and my room is as big as I hope to have.:laugh2::laugh2:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I just found the last piece required....https://www.monoprice.com/product?p...nuCd3b8WJ98ZwkIx3Fr74YfurysdMuTgaAvjDEALw_wcB


----------

